#ubuntu-us-la 2011-05-04
<jorgeq21> saludos a todos
<jorgeq21> alguien que hable español y pueda prestarme ayuda
<Robdgreat> hablamos ingles, aqui es un canal para usadores en louisiana
<jorgeq21> ok
<Robdgreat> you speak english, by chance?
<Robdgreat> de donde eres?
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-05-05
<Robdgreat> hallo
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-05-06
<Robdgreat> aed: hello
<aed> hi
